# Glacier Keys by Fracture Sounds: Cinematic Piano Harmonics.



## willbedford (Dec 31, 2020)

Fracture Sounds are excited to announce Glacier Keys: Cinematic Piano Harmonics, a continuation of our sought-after ‘character pianos’ collection. Available now for the free Kontakt Player. 

*Announcement Video:



Demo Tracks:



Walkthrough:



Find out more at **https://fracturesounds.com/product/glacier-keys/*​


----------



## ka00 (Dec 31, 2020)

Something “keys”?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 31, 2020)

5 letters ...piano?...nah must be a Banjo.


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 1, 2021)

Bring it!


----------



## willbedford (Jan 4, 2021)

Another teaser...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks cold and Scandi.


----------



## mafan (Jan 4, 2021)

I like the color!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 4, 2021)

Any hint?


----------



## Guffy (Jan 4, 2021)

Ambient Guitar?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Jan 4, 2021)

I have no idea what it'll be but if it's even nearly as good as Woodchester Piano is than we are in for a treat!


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 4, 2021)

I can't help but stare at these sorts of teasers for hours to figure them out. Looks like "Broken" something in the second one but not the first. Hm.


----------



## stfciu (Jan 4, 2021)

My eyes get blurry everytime I look at those teaser pictures. Maybe someone with sharp sense will help me out


----------



## BenHicks (Jan 4, 2021)

I mean, could it be any more obvious? Really excited about this new cowbell library.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 4, 2021)

Frozen Banjo


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 5, 2021)

Frozen flute! or something windy..


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 5, 2021)

As I just got a beautiful Yahama U3 I really hope is not a piano


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Jan 5, 2021)

Is it an Organ?


----------



## willbedford (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm loving all these guesses


----------



## willbedford (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## lp59burst (Jan 6, 2021)

The _"Redacted Piano"_... only some of the keys make a sound when you play them...


----------



## Alex C (Jan 6, 2021)

A pad machine?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 7, 2021)

Well from the video we now we know it is "something keys". We also now know that @ka00 has xray vision.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Jan 7, 2021)

Bedford Keys


----------



## reutunes (Jan 7, 2021)

Phone, Wallet & Keys?


----------



## willbedford (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jan 11, 2021)

"Winter Keys"?


----------



## mojamusic (Jan 11, 2021)

COVID19 keys?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 11, 2021)

willbedford said:


>



Winter Piano? Love the combo pads... "These are not the droid's you're.... oh, wait... "Release these instruments immediately, that is all."


----------



## Sean (Jan 11, 2021)

It's gotta be Winter Keys right. Anyways I hope it gets released soon, there's too much January left for me to wait the whole rest of the month!


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jan 12, 2021)

Ah, Glacier Keys!


----------



## Jotto (Jan 12, 2021)

Guitar harmonics.


----------



## lettucehat (Jan 12, 2021)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> Ah, Glacier Keys!


👆👆 kicking myself rn. by god you've done it.


----------



## Fry777 (Jan 13, 2021)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> Ah, Glacier Keys!


Bingo !


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jan 13, 2021)

I can't take any credit for guessing it. I just saw it on the Fracture Sounds site before anyone else, I think


----------



## willbedford (Jan 13, 2021)

Fracture Sounds are excited to announce Glacier Keys: Cinematic Piano Harmonics, a continuation of our sought-after ‘character pianos’ collection. Available now for the free Kontakt Player. 

*Announcement Video:



Demo Tracks:



Walkthrough:



Find out more at **https://fracturesounds.com/product/glacier-keys/*​


----------



## ism (Jan 13, 2021)

I think I love this.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 13, 2021)

I love you @Fracture Sounds


----------



## ism (Jan 13, 2021)

UPDATE: Yep, I love this.


----------



## tf-drone (Jan 13, 2021)

Looks nice. Got any naked demos?


----------



## willbedford (Jan 13, 2021)

tf-drone said:


> Looks nice. Got any naked demos?


The wakthrough is packed full of them


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jan 13, 2021)

Sounds incredible


----------



## Rory (Jan 13, 2021)

This is pretty interesting. What libraries should I listen to for comparative purposes?


----------



## el-bo (Jan 13, 2021)

Sounds lovely...unfortunately


----------



## lp59burst (Jan 13, 2021)

Instant buy... sounds like a cross between a harp and a soft piano and... well... just amazing... 

The weak US$ isn't helping much though...


----------



## Simeon (Jan 13, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> Instant buy... sounds like a cross between a harp and a soft piano and... well... just amazing...


That was exactly my first impression when I started the livestream this afternoon. There were these strange familiar harp tones but with that attack portion along with what you mentioned a soft, felt like tone, possibly due to hand dampening the strings.

The other really interesting aspect of this library is in the high quality of the additional layers, that by themselves could be used very effectively in many ways.

Well done!


----------



## Rory (Jan 13, 2021)

Simeon said:


> That was exactly my first impression when I started the livestream this afternoon.


I've stopped listening to your YouTube channel. It is now standard practice, and in the U.S. and in a number of other countries a legal requirement, that YouTube channels declare when they have received free goods, not to mention when they are being paid. In the case of your channel, there is zero transparency about this. I find it quite remarkable that you ignore this issue, which as I'm sure you know is both an ethical issue and a legal requirement.

At this point, I have reservations about purchasing libraries from companies that give you their libraries for free, and in some cases may be paying you, where neither you nor they disclose your relationship.

In this particular case, I want to know from either Fracture Sounds or you what the business relationship is before I spend a cent purchasing Fracture Sounds's product. It sure isn't an accident that Fracture Sounds's launch and your "review" were on the same day. Leaving aside the legalities, this is a matter of basic high school ethics.


----------



## Simeon (Jan 14, 2021)

Rory said:


> I've stopped listening to your YouTube channel. It is now standard practice, and in the U.S. and in a number of other countries a legal requirement, that YouTube channels declare when they have received free goods, not to mention when they are being paid. In the case of your channel, there is zero transparency about this. I find it quite remarkable that you ignore this issue, which as I'm sure you know is both an ethical issue and a legal requirement.
> 
> At this point, I have reservations about purchasing libraries from companies that give you their libraries for free, and in some cases may be paying you, where neither you nor they disclose your relationship.
> 
> In this particular case, I want to know from either Fracture Sounds or you what the business relationship is before I spend a cent purchasing Fracture Sounds's product. It sure isn't an accident that Fracture Sounds's launch and your "review" were on the same day. Leaving aside the legalities, this is a matter of basic high school ethics.


Rory,
I am deeply sorry if you have felt mislead in any way, that is absolutely the last impression I want to give. 
While I try and mention during the videos my appreciation to the various developers for allowing me to experience their products, I need to do a better job of making clearer as you point out when I am provided a copy of a library. 
I hope at some point I can regain your trust as I value so much being a part of this community. 
Sincerely,
Simeon


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 14, 2021)

great sound, wonderful interface ❤️ 

rob´s "the unfolding sun"-library needs an interface like this...


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 14, 2021)

I've just glanced through the playthrough. Really beautiful and inspiring instrument. The principal sound reminds me much of my beloved "Una Corda", but I especially like those wonderful background layers featured in Fracture Sounds libraries - I can easily imagine the finished track using nothing but one of your piano libraries. At the moment, I only have Granulate 2 from the FS portfolio; hopefully, I would be in a position to add something more to my library in a more opportune future.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 14, 2021)

Wonderful piano. On the Sample Start slider - I really prefer to hear that 'upfront' part of the sample. Can you tell us is the slider is all the way to the LEFT - what should be the track offset be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> ...sounds like a cross between a harp and a soft piano and... well... just amazing...


That’ll be helpful in my attempt to rig a ghetto version


----------



## fiatlux (Jan 14, 2021)

Rory said:


> I've stopped listening to your YouTube channel. It is now standard practice, and in the U.S. and in a number of other countries a legal requirement, that YouTube channels declare when they have received free goods, not to mention when they are being paid. In the case of your channel, there is zero transparency about this. I find it quite remarkable that you ignore this issue, which as I'm sure you know is both an ethical issue and a legal requirement.
> 
> At this point, I have reservations about purchasing libraries from companies that give you their libraries for free, and in some cases may be paying you, where neither you nor they disclose your relationship.
> 
> In this particular case, I want to know from either Fracture Sounds or you what the business relationship is before I spend a cent purchasing Fracture Sounds's product. It sure isn't an accident that Fracture Sounds's launch and your "review" were on the same day. Leaving aside the legalities, this is a matter of basic high school ethics.


It doesn't matter to me in the least whether the product was given or not. I would rather just watch and listen to Simeon spend some time tinkering around. That would be a pretty good indicator for me if it something I am interested in purchasing...some people just get bent out of shape pretty easily.


----------



## Sean (Jan 14, 2021)

fiatlux said:


> It doesn't matter to me in the least whether the product was given or not. I would rather just watch and listen to Simeon spend some time tinkering around. That would be a pretty good indicator for me if it something I am interested in purchasing...some people just get bent out of shape pretty easily.


Yea at the very least you can just use your own ears and ignore the reviewer's opinions if you don't trust them.

Like every other library I have from Fracture Sounds (all their pianos) I am really enjoying Glacier Keys. It's actually a sound that I'm unexpectedly finding fits really nicely in a piece I've been working on.


----------



## fiatlux (Jan 14, 2021)

Sean said:


> Yea at the very least you can just use your own ears and ignore the reviewer's opinions if you don't trust them.
> 
> Like every other library I have from Fracture Sounds (all their pianos) I am really enjoying Glacier Keys. It's actually a sound that I'm unexpectedly finding fits really nicely in a piece I've been working on.


I also picked it up yesterday, and I am really enjoying playing/writing with it. The sound has just such a great vibe to it.


----------



## ism (Jan 14, 2021)

Rory said:


> I've stopped listening to your YouTube channel. It is now standard practice, and in the U.S. and in a number of other countries a legal requirement, that YouTube channels declare when they have received free goods, not to mention when they are being paid. In the case of your channel, there is zero transparency about this. I find it quite remarkable that you ignore this issue, which as I'm sure you know is both an ethical issue and a legal requirement.
> 
> At this point, I have reservations about purchasing libraries from companies that give you their libraries for free, and in some cases may be paying you, where neither you nor they disclose your relationship.
> 
> In this particular case, I want to know from either Fracture Sounds or you what the business relationship is before I spend a cent purchasing Fracture Sounds's product. It sure isn't an accident that Fracture Sounds's launch and your "review" were on the same day. Leaving aside the legalities, this is a matter of basic high school ethics.


I agree that there really needs to be more transparency in this sort of thing.


But both Will and Simeon are both members in here in good faith. Simeon's previous videos have been genuinely engaged, and genuinely helpful demos. And Will's pianos (I have the midnight grand and it's fabulous) have been superb also, the demos transparent, and I don't see any cause for suspicion in misleading marketing practices. There's just no history of bad faith from either actor.


So while you are, in general, right to make the point about requiring better foregrounding of transparency in reviews, and in fact in general, I feel quite strongly about how the a lack of transparency is causing great corruptions in discourse - in this *specific* case, and in this *specific* community, and with these *specific* community members, I also can't help feeling that there's really just no need to go straight to this kind of public unpleasantness and accusation of deception and manipulation.


In any event, this I really love both the concept and the sound of this piano, and appreciate not only Simeon's video on it, but also Will providing a free copy so we can get substantive demos from someone who has the skill and time to go over it in detail before the intro period expires.


----------



## Geomir (Jan 14, 2021)

@willbedford Congratulations! Such a special, beautiful piano library full of character! Also well done for your decision to make it compatible with the free Kontakt Player.

Wonderful walkthrough, so many usable sounds in there. The "muted preset" is just so lovely. Now you made me want to compose something about eternal glaciers, icy lands, and deep arctic waters...


----------



## willbedford (Jan 14, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Wonderful piano. On the Sample Start slider - I really prefer to hear that 'upfront' part of the sample. Can you tell us is the slider is all the way to the LEFT - what should be the track offset be?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just done a quick test and 25ms seems to work well.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 14, 2021)

willbedford said:


> Just done a quick test and 25ms seems to work well.


Perfect. THANK YOU for giving US the option for the sample offset. With it all the way to the left 'feels' like I a sitting in front of the instrument playing live. I have a pet peeve that to many developers lop off the initial 'gold' in the interest in making it easier to play into the Daw. Lovely Piano.


----------



## ism (Jan 14, 2021)

So here's the thing that's getting into my head listening to these demos. 

So first, it's all very lovely .. kind of a nice mix of harp and piano plus the usual Fracture ambiences, all very beautiful of course ... and Very Nice To Have.


But then you hear a passage at a higher dynamic ... and suddenly it's not really very much like a harp any more, but something not just a bit different, and lovely, but something singularly different ... 

... and it's at this moments I find myself on teetering on the edge of Would Be Very Nice to Have in danger of falling into the chasm of Must Buy Now! 

And all this while I'm still getting my head around how the midnight grand (which I love) managed to throw me over this edge also.

Hmm, might have to buy this.


----------



## ism (Jan 14, 2021)

Ack! Now a $10 loyalty discount email isn't making this any easier. Curse you Will Bedford!


----------



## willbedford (Jan 15, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Perfect. THANK YOU for giving US the option for the sample offset. With it all the way to the left 'feels' like I a sitting in front of the instrument playing live. I have a pet peeve that to many developers lop off the initial 'gold' in the interest in making it easier to play into the Daw. Lovely Piano.


Completely agree. So many piano libraries trim off too much of the start of the sample, sometimes even resulting in a click. Totally kills the realism for me.

Glad you're enjoyng Glacier


----------



## GNP (Jan 15, 2021)

Sounds really nice. Bought!

*edit*

Although when I play it with my sustain pedal, the voices buildup and then it maxes out my CPU/memory! 

Also, it would be great if an "Attack" and "release" knob could be available to adjust the attack of the piano. I tried using the Kontakt one, but it didn't work.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 15, 2021)

Dan Keen took the library for a spin:


----------



## khollister (Jan 17, 2021)

Downloaded and I get a generic error trying to unzip the file (Mac Catalina). Trying to download again

UPDATE: No joy on attempt #2. Will try another computer.

Error is "Error -1 Undefined error: 0"


----------



## khollister (Jan 17, 2021)

OK - tried 3 downloads on 2 different Mac's. Refused to unzip the file with either Archive utility or RAR Extractor. Moved the zip file over to my Windows slave box - worked fine.

So there is something broken with the zip file on MacOS. @willbedford, you might want to double check the zip file.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 17, 2021)

I downloaded and installed it fine on Mac OS (10.14.6)
I used (The Unarchiver) https://theunarchiver.com/
rsp


----------



## khollister (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm in business now, but I may grab that app and see if it makes a difference. You're still on Mojave, so that may be a factor as well.


----------



## Denkii (Jan 17, 2021)

How long will the inro price period last?
Edit: Nevermind I cannot read. January 31st.


----------



## khollister (Jan 17, 2021)

So TheUnarchiver app (3rd party via app store) DOES unzip the file, however the MacOS built-in utility does not. Heads up to any Mac purchasers until FS gets this sorted.


----------



## willbedford (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback about the ZIP file issue. The small number of customers who have contacted us about this were able to extract the archive with Keka or TheUnarchiver (as @khollister mentioned). We're looking into finding a way to make it more universally compatible going forward.


----------



## companyofquail (Jan 18, 2021)

i bought this last week and have used it on a couple of things already. i altered a track i am working on for a friend by slowly layering 2 instances of glacier and an instance of SC hammersmith pro. it all mixed well together and made the track have a very different feel.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you yet again for a wonderful extended piano library! You can never have enough piano libraries, although my harddisk doesn't agree...

Oh, and boys and girls: bump that max voicecount in Kontakt up, because once you get going with this instrument, you tend to hit the default quickly!


----------



## Pooley (Jan 20, 2021)

Dan Keen got me! Sold and Sold! such a beautiful library!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 21, 2021)

I've been playing Glacier Keys for 2 days now and just realised something: I'm only playing! No composing, no fiddling with the settings. Just loading my favorite alt instrument (Muted) and play. Fracture Sound does make good on their promise about making this a playable instrument. I just love to play and be surprised about the textures the atmospheric layers seem to fill my room with. Even the pedal noises add to the soundscape you can create with this.

What a lovely product! Call me a Fracture Fanboy! 😍


----------



## rottoy (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm eagerly anticipating a warmer spiritual sequel; 
*GRANDPA'S TOASTY IVORIES - A HEARTY UPRIGHT*


----------



## willbedford (Jan 22, 2021)

James Joshua Otto is live on Twitch now, composing using Glacier Keys and other libraries. Come and join! There's also a giveaway in the chat to win a free copy of the library.


----------



## willbedford (Feb 2, 2021)

Just a heads up - We've extended the intro sale and it now ends tomorrow (Februray 3rd) at 11:59PM GMT. Pick up the library at the intro price while there's still time! https://fracturesounds.com/product/glacier-keys/


----------



## easyrider (Dec 19, 2021)

Christmas sales?


----------

